
Ask HN: Which pending technologies should I be aware of? - jacobedawson
It&#x27;s increasingly suggested that to thrive &#x2F; survive we should be prepared to retrain every 3 - 5 years. Which under-the-radar fields are just ramping up now &amp; will be highly sought-after in 2023 and beyond?
======
lauremerlin
Directed Acrylic Graph maybe?

